# I'm back!!



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Been out of the mousey loop for a couple years. Moved states and had another baby. Now my oldest boy is 6 yrs old and we want mice again!! We've been drooling at the cages at Petco. So we've collected some more 10 gal tanks and we're looking for a breeder in Oklahoma. Soo many reptiles down south here. It's hard to find anyone who breeds quality pet mice and not just mass quanities of feeders.

Does anyone know of any good mouse breeders in Oklahoma? We really want some Rex coats or something different this time.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome back.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks! Excited because my son is older now (6) and now he can do more with the mice.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy to have you back


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome back to mice


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

